# Grafiktablett + Photoshop



## Lunam (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab Photoshop CS und ein Grafiktablett A3

Ich hab eins wo man sein Bild unter eine Plastikplatte schieb und dann abzeichnet jedoch wenn ich bei Photoshop (egal wie groß) ein neues Blatt öffne und zu zeichnen beginne wird das Bild was ich zeichne riesig da passt grad mal z.B ein Fuß von dem ganzen Bild rauf ._.

Wie kann man das ändern?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (23. Dezember 2007)

Hat denn dein Tablett keine absolute Erkennung? Kann sein, dass das anders heißt aber damit meine ich, dass die Linke ecke auf dem Tablett auch der Linken ecke auf dem Bildschirm entspricht. Weil dann dürfte doch sowas eigentlich nicht passieren..
oder du beschreibst nochmal genauer warum es zu groß wird.


----------



## psycho der erste (24. Dezember 2007)

zuerst einmal müßte man ja mal wissen um was für ein Grafiktablett es sich handelt, bevor man eine Antwort geben kann bzw. erwartet.


----------



## janoc (24. Dezember 2007)

Wie groß ist das Dokument das du angelegt hast und welche Zoomstufe ist eingestellt?


----------



## PapaSchlumpf92 (3. Januar 2008)

Hatte das selbe Problem, bei mir lag es dadran das ich das Grafiktablett nicht installiert habe. Nachdem ich den Treiber für das Grafiktablett installiert habe ging es einwandfrei... Vielleicht liegt es bei dir auch dadran ...
MfG PapaSchlumpf92


----------

